# Anyone like Classical music?



## cloudcompeller (Apr 18, 2012)

It seems so few people do...any favourite pieces, songs or arias that you like?


----------



## 364unbirthdays (Apr 22, 2012)

I've been listening to some contemporary classical music recently, especially Philip Glass. A couple favorites:











And if you want something a little older, here's some Mahler:






I like my classical music to be dramatic...


----------



## cloudcompeller (Apr 18, 2012)

@364unbirthdays

Speaking of Leonard Bernstein, he has composed a very fun opera piece.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Ah dew!









to name a few.


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

I tend to prefer the more dramatic/melancholic classical music than the structured and calculated classical music like Bach's work. I really dislike Bach even though I know he was a very good composer.


For people new to classical music I can suggest Ravel - Bolero. Very easy to listen ->


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

Love it. I've recently discovered Kapustin - modern classical/jazz.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

I have way too many favourite pieces! But I'm working on these for now:








(Hmm, not sure if Piazzolla even qualifies as classical... oh well.)


----------



## 172harmonic (Jan 19, 2012)

I enjoy classical music. Though this song is not necessarily classical it is still one of my favorites, Comptine d'un. I don't know the full name of the song but it is by Yann Tierson.


----------



## Call Me Ace (Dec 28, 2011)

I love classical music and... well, I don't know what to call it... "modern" classical music? Usually I just tell people it's my depressing piano/violin/whatever music. Hahaha! Not that it's always depressing of course.

I love it, as much as I love any other genre of music. I think what I love most is that you listen to it and decide the mood and feel of a song based on what you hear and how you interpret it yourself. Like... without lyrics setting the mood for you. I hope that makes sense! 






172harmonic said:


> I enjoy classical music. Though this song is not necessarily classical it is still one of my favorites, Comptine d'un. I don't know the full name of the song but it is by Yann Tierson.


Comptine d'un autr ete! A very nice song indeed! :tongue:


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

I DO!
I love Adagio Albinoni:happy:
& some of others like: concerto 23-2 & symphony no.40 Mozart, Air of Bach,4 Seasons of Vivaldi...


----------



## Kaisikudo (Mar 26, 2011)

Quite an obvious choice, but good God, I love this.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Just because people aren't constantly going on about it, doesn't mean they don't like it.

To hopefully reduce the lag, I'm putting some examples of what I like in spoiler tags.


* *


























Honestly, I'd be lying if I said my favorite pieces weren't the ones I heard in certain cartoons when I was a kid.


* *


----------



## cloudcompeller (Apr 18, 2012)

@*Kaisikudo*

I like Debussy very much and I can play this piece too


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

I love this recording of Ritorna vincitor with Leontyne Price, starts at 5.45. I have listened to it countless times:




 
And this one, probably my favorite aria, Casta diva, here sung by Joan Sutherland, who I think does it best:


----------



## cloudcompeller (Apr 18, 2012)

@_Staffan_ 

Have you checked out Leontyne Price's last performance at MET? I think that was awesome!! And thanks for your songs, you've listed the two among my many favourites 

And I really like this too.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

I love the Moonlight Sonata and Beethoven's fifth symphony and this is pretty damn awesome-


----------



## cloudcompeller (Apr 18, 2012)

@A Little Bit of Cheeze

Muse is just absolute classic! Love every song they made.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

YES.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

cloudcompeller said:


> @A Little Bit of Cheeze
> 
> Muse is just absolute classic! Love every song they made.


I totally agree with you there. Muse is seriously one of the best bands out there, my fave~ <3

Nice avatar, btw ;D


----------



## Lunarprox (Feb 16, 2012)

The moment 3:00 onwards gives me an indescribable emotion. 

Debussy, Brahms, Chopin, Rachmaninoff, Bach, Vivaldi, Liszt -- and many more!


----------



## cloudcompeller (Apr 18, 2012)

@millestelle
It's really hard for me to choose because I think harpsichord is quite special and in most cases, its sound is too small for a full orchestra. Rather, it is used as a 'continuo' which is like a bass and an accompaniment. Maybe something like this:


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

The harpsichord features prominently in JS Bach Brandenburg Concerto 5











CPE Bach wrote many harpsichord concertos






A Haydn harpsichord concerto






Falla harpsichord concerto






And there is the Glass Harpsichord concerto which I posted earlier.


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

More harpsichord and orchestra


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

I've been in search for some new classical/choral music as of late, and I happened to stumble upon one of the most beautiful and emotional "Requiems" I've ever heard in my life (my favorite being Verdi's). Tell me if you guys are as moved by this composition as I am? Listen to the entire piece. I promise you won't be sorry.

Howard Goodall - Eternal Light - A Requiem: I. Kyrie: Close Now Thine Eyes


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

As a genre, it doesn't appeal much, but I do find I appreciate more songs and find it compliments more amv's and story telling than other genre's and people find.


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

I've seen some documentaries by Goodall but never any of his music. Unfortunately it seems only the first movement of that work has been uploaded.

My favorite Requiem is probably that of Faure.






A choral work I heard recently that I really enjoyed was the Missa Salve Regina by Langlais.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I like it, but you really must listen to it live. If you try to just sit with the radio on, then it's boring as fuck, and my fucks are notoriously boring.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's the fifth movement:


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I like it, but you really must listen to it live. If you try to just sit with the radio on, then it's boring as fuck, and my fucks are notoriously boring.


Lol Yeah my brother says the same thing, only he won't even give it a chance in person. But honestly, it's not boring to me, and I replay choral songs over and over again on my itunes. To me it's like Trance music: It just simply takes my mind from reality, and places it on a higher plane of consciousness. I consider Arvo Part, Eric Whitacre, and Henryk Gorecki's choral compositions divine intervention, as opposed to mere music.

Dramatic piano pieces tend to get to me as well.


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

Hearing music live is ideal, but listening to recordings is far from boring.

It's also unrealistic to approach music that way. Unless one is exceptionally wealthy, hearing the music live just isn't an option.


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2012)

Being a right-dominated InTJ I found a love for music. My inability to process basic language syntax did not prevent me from enjoying and playing high levels of music, even though syntax is something we usually excel in. Through pattern memorization, great hearing, and study of the pieces background I was able to play without much hindrance.

With this said, I love all types of music, except most of the stuff from the last 10 years. I love "rap" even, but hate Nicki Minaj. I love Lady Gaga, but cant stand Beiber and Cyrus. Of the "classical works", these are the few I love the most.

Moonlight Sonata 1st mvt, Kempff is a great interpreter of Beethoven works IMO. He isnt the best (technically speaking) piano player as he makes a lot of mistakes in the notation. However, I feel like he conveys the best song given the context in which it is written






Here is a Bach piece that I learned in high school. Always appreciated the "classical" sound of Baroque music.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Some wonderful Stravinsky that isn't Rite of Spring. :wink:


----------



## GenreWalker (Jun 13, 2012)

Aww yeah! Unfortunately, I don't really remember song names, but some of my favorite composers are Chopin and Maurice Ravel. Oh, Claude DeBaussy too, that Impressionistic style is yummy :tongue:


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

I_ must_ play this...
Julia Fischer strikes an epic down bow pose at 1:55 
-goes to hunt for sheet music online-


----------



## Haunter (Mar 16, 2012)

Classical music is really beautiful. I especially love music of the Romantic Era. 

My favourite composers are Tchaikovsky and Chopin!


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

I listen to Chopin sometimes, but it's not the genre I listen to the most. I've learned Rondo Alla Turca by Mozart on the piano and I'm currently learning piano sonata nr. 23 by Beethoven. 

Classical music is indeed beautiful and awakes emotions.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Loooovvvvvveeeeeeeee it, listen to it as often as I listen to mindfuck techno.

I got almost 200 tracks of awesome classics on my Google Music <3

Great times, best in the mornings and while cooking.


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

Antonio Vivaldi is my favorite composer. As good as the Four Seasons are, they are only a small part of his work, and should not overshadow his other compositions.

Some instrumental works


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

Some of Vivaldi's vocal works


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

Listener said:


> Antonio Vivaldi is my favorite composer. As good as the Four Seasons are, they are only a small part of his work, and should not overshadow his other compositions.


Mine too. So far, I've listened to his Four Seasons and Il Piacere and they were my instant favorites. I'll try to listen more of his works. His style is marvelous.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Classical? Not really.

Baroque? Hell yes.


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

koalaroo said:


> Classical? Not really.
> 
> Baroque? Hell yes.


Who of the Baroque composers do you like most, dear ma'am?


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

SophiaScorpia said:


> Who of the Baroque composers do you like most, dear ma'am?


Pachelbel, Vivaldi, J.S. Bach, Handel, and Telemann off the top of my head. As a note, these were the Baroque composers whose music I played the most of in high school.


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

Follies of Spain


----------



## nowhere_man (Jun 14, 2012)

I love classical, I was raised by my grandparents and got my love of it from my grandfather, I love Bach especially the Brandenburg Concertos and the Goldberg variations(especially as performed by Glenn Gould). I love Mozart and Handle and Chopin as well, as for modern classical of late I have been listening to Max Richters 'The Blue Notebooks' a great deal.


----------



## fiertelann (Jun 17, 2012)

I am a little bit obsessed with 20th century Russian composers. I've loved Peter and the Wolf since I was very little.

I really love the Swan Lake Suite:





ETA: This isn't quite "classical" in a certain sense of the word, is it? (But I guess in another sense, it is...)


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

Gustavo Dudamel


----------



## josie18 (Jun 30, 2012)

i love classical music. here are some favorites :


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Perlman + Beethoven. That solo at 22:00 is killer.


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

Guitar and Orchestra


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

I wanted to post "Romantic Overture", but it wasn't on the tube. (there is even a related film)
So some different Bax:






And some Ireland:


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

Organ and Orchestra


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Halvorsen. :kitteh:


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

I like classical music that has some speed and gets to the point. So many classical pieces are damn long and just dreary.

Ones that I like are Can Can, Turkish March, the ending of William Tells overture. There are more, but I'm not going to sit and list everything.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, I do.


----------



## breadandbutter (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm not a fan of classical music, meaning I don't listen to classical radio and shout "ah, it's Bach!", but I enjoy listening to some stuff. I don't know if it counts as classical (it probably isn't classical in the original sense but it's most certainly not modern) but I really, really, really love Carl Orff's Carmina Burana and it's a secret dream of me to sing it once in a professional choir (I'm a first soprano and dear god, the high notes give me weak knees).

Not just O Fortuna, but the whole thing, although I don't care that much for most of the songs in Middle High German (?). I'm a big fan of the Latin pieces though. My favorite one changes from time to time, but at the moment it's definitely "Omnia Sol Temperat".






I always listen to the full thing this is taken from which is on YouTube but I'm planning on buying one for myself which is maybe a bit more fast-paced... but I really like this baritone singer.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes! I enjoy all kinds of artists. I'm not sure if I have a favorite composer, but I like a lot of music by Antonín Dvořák and Sir Edward Elgar. I played some of it in school!

I also LOVE "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis", composed by Ralph Vaughan Williams:






I have a recording of this with a different conductor (Sir John Barbirolli) and I like that one better because the music starts to move at a faster tempo around 9:20 and back to a slower speed at 9:55. I think it adds to the increased "energy" of that part of the piece. without that tempo change, it sounds like it's dragging on and keeps me in too much suspense.


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

Some lesser known 20th century violin concertos.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Sergei Prokofiev. :3

Also, you people need to start putting those videos in spoilers. It's very inconsiderate, especially if you post more than one. Keep in mind that the flash will load regardless of whether you hit play or not, hitting play only loads the video itself.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

@josue0098 is right. All these videos are bad for slow computers! I'll need to use spoilers to hide my videos from now on.


----------

